# esbaixada??



## Domtom

-
Què vol dir *esbaixada*? He vist la paraula _esbiaixada_, que deu estar mal escrita i serà suposo _esbaixada_, en un post d'un fòrum, d'algú, per cert, que és català i que escriu bé. Però no sé què significa; com es diria en castellà? No serà una paraula inventada o mal dita per l'autor del post?

Contexte: tenir una moral perversa i esbaixada.
-


----------



## betulina

Hola, Domtom,

Jo diria que hauria de ser "esbiaixada", que ve de biaix. L'expressió encara no és al diccionari, però diria que en el teu context s'entén que es tracta d'una moral no gaire recta. 

No t'ho sé explicar gaire bé, a veure què hi diuen els altres.


----------



## Domtom

Gràcies Betulina. Així l'autor ho havia escrit bé. Té sentit el que dius, y crec que es podria traduir al castellà per "atravesada", no?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Domtom said:


> Gràcies Betulina. Així l'autor ho havia escrit bé. Té sentit el que dius, y crec que es podria traduir al castellà per "atravesada", no?


 
I també, per exemple, "enrevesada" o "retorcida": aquestes són les que em vénen al cap! 

Bon dilluns i bona feina!


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
Tècnicament, en castellà es diu sesgo, sesgado/a.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, però aplicat a una persona...


----------



## ernest_

En una persona no ho acabo de veure, suposo que es deu referir a les *opinions* de la persona, que són esbiaixades. A mi em sona d'estadística, tot això.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Crec que va per on diu l'Ernest.


----------



## Domtom

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sí, però aplicat a una persona...


 
S'aplica a una cosa, en aquest cas la moral en la que creu una persona. La culpa es meva, que vaig posar el contexte --a on s'hi veia que era sobre la moral-- en una edició, i segurament no ho vas veure.


----------



## chics

Depèn, d'una ment diem que és _retorcida_ i d'una moral segurament també.

D'una opinió diem que és _deformada_, per interessos o per que parteix d'informació incomplerta. Per extensió es pot fer servir per a dir _imparcial_.
En dades estadístiques es fa servir _truncada_, per exemple, i altres paraules que hi podrien tenir a veure, però que són diferents.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Una altra paraula: TERGIVERSADA


----------



## RIU

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Una altra paraula: TERGIVERSADA


 
Pot ser que aquí hi veig mala fe, mentre que a les altres pot ser que vagis amb el lliri -o ciri- a la ma?


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

"Esbiaixat", en estadística, vol dir que presenta una tendència "no natural" cap a algun valor, opinió, forma... 

Per exemple, si fas una enquesta sobre si 3 canyes de cervesa són moltes o poques a les 11 de la nit davant d'una cerveseria, i pretens que el resultat sigui aplicable a tota la població, les dades no et serviran: les opinions dels teus enquestats estaran, clarament, esbiaixades (si només vols saber les opinions dels clients de la cerveseria en qüestió, aleshores ja està bé: aquest "biaix" depèn sempre del context).

"Tergiversar" és modificar uns fets que, altrament, són constatables, i de forma intencionada. Així, "tergiversar" seria, amb l'enquesta que deiem a la mà, fer una roda de premsa i dir que com que la majoria de la població considera que 3 canyes no són massa i tu creus que sí, d'ara en endavant fomentaràs que prenguin suc de pinya de la teva cooperativa agrícola.

... dues coses que, tanmateix, tant la indústria alimentària com la farmacèutica fan constantment.

Salut!!!


----------



## su123

Bones!!

"S'ha ben esbiaixat, pobreta!". Aquesta és la frase preferida d'una meva amiga. Evidentment, la utilitza en tó irònic i la canterella adequada. Significa que ha perdut una mica els trucs. Que el seu comportament surt fora del "normal".


----------



## Domtom

-
Moltes gràcies a tots !!


----------

